
Judge jails defendant for failing to unlock phones - dantheman
http://www.fox13news.com/news/local-news/judge-jails-man-for-failing-to-unlock-phones
======
djsumdog
How does a minor marijuana possession even remotely escalate to unlocking your
phone?

Especially today, when for many people in America who may not even own
laptops, a phone is their own device for managing nearly everything. The 4th
amendment should absolutely extend to that device. You're talking about
potential banking information, all e-mail, messages, photos, social media;
access to nearly everything.

